# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Μέρες λύπης!

## mitsman

Πέρασαν 12 μέρες απίστευτης καταστροφής!
Την 1η του Μάη εφυγα απο το εκτροφειο μας στις 8:30 το πρωι μιας και δεν δουλευα! Επεστρεψα στις 12:30 οταν ανοιξα την πορτα του εκτροφειου και αντιλήφθηκα ενα μαυρο συννεφο καπνου!
Σε κατασταση σοκ  φωναζα τους γονεις μου, ωστοσο δεν μπορεσα να περιμενω και μπηκα μεσα στο "φλεγομενο" δωματιο και αρχιζα να βγαζω κλουβιά με πουλια αφου πρωτα ανοιξα τα παραθυρα.... μιση ωρα με 40 λεπτα αργοτερα ολα τα πουλια ηταν στην βεραντα και στον καθαρο αερα, ομως ηδη καποια ηταν ηδη νεκρα! 

Η φωτια ειχε προκληθει απο βραχυκυκλωμα φραπεδιερας την οποια την ειχα στο εκτροφειο μονιμα στην πριζα οπως και στο σπιτι μου για να χτυπαω τα φαρμακα και τις βιταμινες των πουλιων στο νερο!

Ελιωσε το πλαστικο και τα πουλια πεθεναν απο ασφυξια καθως ανεπνευσαν τον πλαστικο που ελιωσε! Περιττο να πω οτι τα πουλια εγιναν καταμαυρα και ακομη και 12 μερες μετα και με αμετρητα μπανια , ακομη και κατω απο τη  βρυση με Ava, δεν μπορουν να καθαρισουν με αποτελεσμα να καθαριζουν το φτερωμα τους να καταπινουν το πλαστικο που εχει κατσει πανω τους και να συνεχιζουν να πεθαινουν!

Αντιμετωπιση δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει, καθαρος αερας και αφθονο μπανιο ειναι η μονη αντιμετωπιση!

Δυστυχως πανω απο 40 ενσπορα αυγα μαζι με 40 νεοσσους πολλα καναρινια ακομη περισσοτερα Κοκατιλ δεν βρισκονται πια μαζι μας...... πουλια- φιλοι που δεν θα ξεχασουμε ποτε!!!!..........


ΟΛΑ αυτα δεν τα γραφω ουτε για να με λυπηθειτε ουτε να συνλυπηθειτε ουτε για να σας στενοχωρεσω..............
Πηρα την αποφαση να μοιραστω αυτο τον θρηνο μαζι σας απλα και μονο για ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ!!!!!!!!

ΠΟΤΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ!!!!!! ειτε ειναι στο σπιτι μας ειτε ειναι στο εκτροφειο η οπουδηποτε αλλου!!!!!
Ξερω οτι ειναι κατι που συμβαινει 1 στο 100000000000000000000000..... αλλα μπορει να συμβει!


Λιγα πουλακια πλεον εχουν μεινει στην παρεα μας, θα φροντισουμε το καλυτερο για αυτα θα τα εχουμε στην παρεα μας οσο αντεξουν στο περασμα του χρονου......

----------


## giorgos@

λυπαμε πολυ,τα καιμενα τα πουλακια.:rip

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι ρε Δημήτρη, Βίκυ... κρίμα ρε παιδιά!!  :sad: 
Πραγματικά δεν έχω λόγια από την στεναχώρια. Εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο για εσάς και το εκτροφείο σας... ξέρω βέβαια πως το πλήγμα είναι τεράστιο...

----------


## vag21

μεγαλη γκαντεμια μητσο,το πορισμα το εβγαλε η πυροσβεστικη?

----------


## Giorgekid

Παιδια δημητρη,βικυ....το ειδα και εμεινα......οχι ρε παιδια σε εσάς!!!!!!γιατι?δηλαδη ειναι ωρες ωρες που βλεπω αξία παιδια και που τα αξίζουν ολα αυτα που χάσατε να εχουν θανάτους.......δεν μπορω να το δεχτώ πραγματικα!!!!!καλυτερα να το πάθαινε εγω αντι για εσάς......πραγματικα τωρα συγκινήθηκα και κλαιω......οχι......για ποιον λογο......νιωθω πως ηταν η χειρότερη στιγμη!και για αλλη μια φορα οπως καλοί ανθρωποι-πουλι γονεις που ειστε πήρατε τα μετρα σας!!!!!!ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο απο τα βάθη της καρδιας μου.......

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εμεις τα ειχαμε πει εκεινη την αποφραδα ημερα  ...  δεν εχω ζησει τοσο μεγαλο πληγμα σαν και αυτο που εζησες εσυ  ,αλλα στο παρελθον η ατυχια μου ειχε χτυπησει και μενα την πορτα 


Απο εδω ,θα σου επαναλαβω οτι ειχα γραψει καθυστερημενα (ελλειπα οπως θα θυμασαι ) σε κατι που μου ειχες πει στο δικο μου θεμα για την αναπαραγωγη , μια μερα (ουτε μερα .....)  πριν γινει οτι γινει ,εκεινες τις δυσκολες ημερες ,που ηξερα οτι δεν θα ησουν μεσα να τα διαβαζεις 

*Άναπαραγωγή καναρινιών 2014 ποστ 211*



Στις κακοτυχιες τις δικες μας *και των δικων μας ανθρωπων* ,οταν ερχονται ,σηκωνουμε το κεφαλι ψηλα ,χαμογελαμε πικρα και γλυκα *μαζι και προχωραμε !!!**


Συνεχιζουμε Μητσαρα ! εισαι δυνατο παιδι και θα ξαναπροσφερεις ολα αυτα τα ομορφα που βλεπαμε ,σε αυτες τις ομορφες ψυχουλες !

Ο Θεος ας αναπαυσει τα ατυχα πουλακια και ας βοηθησει αυτα που ζουνε και συνεχιζει να σας εμπιστευεται  τη ζωη τους !*

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη λυπαμαι πολύ. εύχομαι όμως δυναμη κ υπομονη.να θυμάσαι οτι παντα μετα από την καταιγίδα βγαίνει το ουρανιο τοξο...εδώ θα είμαστε να τα λεμε κ να προχωράμε το χόμπι μας Δημητρη.υγεία πανω από όλα...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δημήτρη - Βίκυ... δεν έχω λόγια να γράψω..........  απίστευτα λυπηρή είδηση...  
Καμιά φορά...  λες και συνωμοτούν όλες οι αντίξοες, επιθετικές, κακές   -να το πω-  αποτρόπαιες δυνάμεις του σύμπαντος για να γίνει ένα απίστευτο και χωρίς γυρισμό, μοιραίο κακό........

Πολλή - πολλή και καλή δύναμη εύχομαι!.......

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά κουράγιο σε σας και στα πουλάκια που έχουν απομείνει μαζί σας... Καλή ανάπαυση στα φιλαράκια που σας άφησαν...

Δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να πω... Τόσο άδικο... Τόσο ΚΡΙΜΑ...

----------


## geo_ilion

δημητρη βικυ λυπαμαι πολυ για τις απωλειες σας δεν εχω λογια να εκφρασω την θλιψη μου 
ολου ξερουμε ποσο αγαπατε τα πουλακια σας και εσυ και η βικυ σαν παιδια σας τα εχετε και απο φροντιδα οτι καλυτερο μπορουν να εχουν τα πουλακια
συνεχιζεις φιλε και ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα κανετε το εκτροφειο σας ακομα μεγαλυτερο και με πολλους φτερωτους φιλους

----------


## xrisam

Παιδιά λυπάμαι πραγματικά, και μόνο που το κάνω εικόνα στο μυαλο μου με πιάνει τρόμος, πόνος και θλίψη!

----------


## kostaskirki

Απλα απιστευτο!! Εφιαλτης! Μακαρι να ξαναπαρετε κουραγιο συντομα και να κανετε μια νεα αρχη!! Πολλες φορες τα καλυτερα δημιουργουνται μεσα απο τις σταχτες!! Κουραγιο και ξανα χαμογελο και στους δυο σας!!!

----------


## binary

Δημήτρη ξέρεις πως νιώσαμε οικογενειακά και πόσο μας επηρέασε αυτό που έγινε.

Η Αγάπη όμως και η Φροντίδα που δώσατε εσύ και η Βίκη στα Πουλάκια αυτά και που ποτέ δεν θα σβήσει ή θα χαθεί από εσάς τους δύο, θα ξαναχτίσει πάλι την 'Ομορφιά' που χάθηκε και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ξαναγεμίσει τις Καρδιές Σας αλλά κι Εσάς Πάλι με Χαμόγελα!
*
ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ τις Καλύτερες Ευχές Μου για το 'Αύριο' που έρχεται και που μόνο Καλύτερο θα μπορεί να Γίνει!*

----------


## vasilis.a

φρικη...λυπαμαι παιδια....ελπιζω να ειναι η τελευταια ατυχια σας και να μην συμβει σε κανεναν

----------


## gpapjohn

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι...

εύχομαι ο χρόνος να πάρει μαζί του κάτι απ τον πόνο που νιώθεις.

Δε γνωριζόμαστε αλλά η παρουσία σου εδώ, είναι καταλυτική, πάντα σε φέρνω στο μυαλό μου όταν σχεδιάζω κάτι για τα πουλιά μου.

Καλή δύναμη, το εύχομαι μέσα απ την καρδιά μου.

----------


## sakis.x

λυπαμαι πολύ φιλε  δυναμη  και το κεφαλι ψηλα

----------


## e2014

ειλικρινα πολυ λυπηρο ολο αυτο,δυστυχως,τωρα δωστε ολη την αγαπη και τη φροντιδα σας σε οσα επεζησαν,κι ολα θα πανε καλα!! καλη δυναμη και στους δυο σας!!

----------


## VasilisM

Πολύ κρίμα παιδιά αλλά δυστυχώς κανείς δεν μπορεί να τα προβλέπει όλα!!!!Πάντως έχεται και οι 2 πολύ μεράκι οπότε σύντομα θα αποκτήσει ξανά τους ρυθμούς του το εκτροφείο σας!!!!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις παρηγοριας σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.... Καλο κουράγιο φιλαρακι... Πάρε το χρόνο σου για κάποιο εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και μην αφήσεις την απογοήτευση να σε κυριεύσει.  Η αγάπη σου για τα πτηνά ειναι μεγάλη.. Άρα και ο σύμμαχος σου για να συνεχίσεις!!!

Δημήτρη, αν μέχρι τωρα τα είχες ολα τέλεια στο εκτροφείο σου, η περιπέτεια αυτή θα σε βγάλει πιο δυνατό και θα εχεις ένα υπέροχο νέο αναμενόμενο εκτροφείο με τις καλυτερες προϋποθέσεις!!!!

καλη συνέχεια

----------


## NIKOSP

Α ρε Μητσαρα..... πολυ στεναχωρηθηκα ρε φιλε.... Ψηλα το κεφαλι και συνεχιζουμε!!!

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη-βικυ πραγματικα λυπαμαι πολυ, τα λογια ειναι περιττα τωρα θεωρω. ηρεμια και απλα συνεχίστε, οτι εγινε, εγινε. καντε μια καινουργια αρχη.

----------


## antonispahn

Τι να πω απιστευτη ατυχια ,λυπαμαι παρα πολυ, κουραγιο παιδια

----------


## Steliosan

Φιλε οτι χρειαστεις μην διστασεις ιδιως οταν προκειται για τα ρατσακια η θυλικια μου αλλα και ο ναξιωτακος εχουν πολυ καλο αιμα πες μου τι φυλο θα χρειαστεις και ολα καλα ελπιζω να βγαλω και απο τα δυο αν και ο ιουνης ειναι μηνας που βγαινουν κυριως αρσενικα αλλα δεν ειναι απολυτο.
Δυναμις.

----------


## mai_tai

Απιστευτη γκαντεμια -στενοχωρηθηκα  πολυ πρωινιατικα ρε παιδες!και ποιος δεν εχει συσκευη μονιμα στο ρευμα...μεσα στο σπιτι του!οτι κ να πεις σε αυτα τα παιδια π ασχολιουνται κ αγαπανε τοσο πολυ τα μικρουλια τους-ειναι λιγο!ευχομαι απο εδω κ περα μονο χαρες απο αυτα τα χαριτωμενα πλασματακια!

----------


## luminosa

κριμα οι ψυχουλες...δεν ξερω τι να πω,ευχομαι ολοψυχα να ειστε καλα για μια νεα δυνατη αρχη

----------


## amastro

Μόλις το είδα, με τον πρωινό καφέ στη δουλειά, και έχω μείνει.
Άδικο, πολύ άδικο. 
Εύχομαι σε λίγο καιρό να διαβάζουμε και να βλέπουμε από εσάς μόνο ευχάριστα.
Οι όμορφες στιγμές στο μέλλον θα σβήσουν σιγά σιγά την πίκρα γι' αυτό που έγινε.

----------


## mparoyfas

εχω 3 πουλακια 13 και 1 πουλακι 12 ημέρων και σίγουρα άλλη μια γέννα στο κατώφλι μου,  ανασύνταξη και ερχόμαστε, θα χαρω πολυ να σας χαρίσω όσα έχω με μεγάλη μου χαρα , δεν σας γνωρίζω προσωπικά όμως δεν ξεχνώ τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζετε εδώ και μου έφτιαχναν το κέφι τόσες και τόσες φορές ειλικρινά θα χαρώ πολύ να σας χαρίσω με όλη μου την καρδιά!!!

----------


## ninos

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ παιδιά !!!! 
Ότι έγινε - έγινε τώρα και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα γιαυτό. Το ξεπερνάμε και συνεχίζουμε παρακάτω. Είμαι σίγουρος πως μέχρι το καλοκαίρι θα θαυμάζουμε ένα ακόμα καλύτερο εκτροφείο !!

----------


## moutro

Τώρα το διάβασα και πραγματικά λυπήθηκα πάρα πολύ. Ούτε να φανταστώ δεν μπορώ πω το σοκ και το συναίσθημα που θα έχετε τώρα. Οι πρώτοι μας απόγονοι όταν με το καλό έρθουν δικοί σας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πωωω παιδια δεν εχω λογια, τρομερο!
Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για αυτο που παθατε!  :sad: 
"Πονεσα" και στεναχωρεθηκα στην φαντασιωση της εικονας!
Ελπιζω μετα απο αυτο να βγειτε πιο δυνατοι και να κανετε μια νεα αρχη!
Δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο, μονο ενα <<λυπαμαι και ευχομαι απο εδω και περα να πανε ολα κατ' ευχην>>!

----------


## xrisam

Εγώ όλο το βράδυ χτες αναρωτιώμουν πώς είναι δυνατον να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο από μία πρίζα? 

Έχω ακούσει διάφορες περιπτωσεις με βραχυκύκλωματα από τον άντρα μου που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά όχι κατι τέτοιο!

----------


## Vrasidas

Η λύπη όσων σας γνωρισαν είναι δεδομένη και η συμπαράστασή τους αμέριστη!

Ψηλά το κεφάλι παιδιά! Τα πουλάκια που έχετε για παρέα σας είναι ευτυχισμένα και το βλέπω σε κάθε ποστ, κάθε φωτογραφία, κάθε λόγο σας. Κι έτσι θα συνεχίσουν να είναι. Κουράγιο και δύναμη, η κακή η ώρα χτυπάει την πόρτα σε όλους μας, εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται το σθένος και το πείσμα να συνεχίσουμε. Και θα συνεχίσετε και θα τα κάνετε όλα ακόμα καλύτερα γιατί αξίζετε, το αγαπάτε και το θέλετε. 

Κράτα γερά φίλε μου και σύντομα θα ξημερώσει ξανά. Με περισσότερη ευτυχία με νέους φίλους και τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις των παλιών.

----------


## Vrasidas

> Εγώ όλο το βράδυ χτες αναρωτιώμουν πώς είναι δυνατον να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο από μία πρίζα? 
> 
> Έχω ακούσει διάφορες περιπτωσεις με βραχυκύκλωματα από τον άντρα μου που είναι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά όχι κατι τέτοιο!


Εγώ που δούλεψα 20 χρόνια σαν ηλεκτρολόγος το έχω ξαναπετύχει το συγκεκριμένο συμβαν. Ιδίως σε εγκαταστάσεις παλιότερες είναι ακόμα πιο συχνό. Αυτό ας λειτουργήσει σαν "καμπανάκι" σε όλους μας παιδιά, όχι συσκευές στο ρεύμα παρατημένες.

----------


## mitsman

Αρχικα θελω να σας ευχαριστησω ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μου για την δυναμη που μας δινετε!!!! 
Ηθελα να σας πω οτι σας χιλιοευχαριστω για τα αμετρητα πουλακια που μας εχετε ταξει ΟΛΟΙ εσεις.... ομως ΔΕΝ θελουμε πουλακια! θελουμε να φροντισουμε αυτα που εχουμε σαν κυριο μελημα μας.... καποια πουλακια επιβιωσαν και θα δωσουμε ολη μας την αγαπη σε αυτους τους μικρους ηρωες και να τους βγαλουμε νικητες!

Ο σκοπος του αρχικου ποστ ειναι ενας και τον υπενθυμιζω.... 

*ΟΧΙ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ!*

----------


## kostaskirki

Δυστυχως αυτο συμβαινει! Δεν ειναι ουτε συχνο αλλα ουτε και σπανιο!! Το εχω συναντηση καποιες φορες λογω επαγγελματος.  
Δυστηχως ομως ειναι αναγκαιο κακο το να υπαρχουν μονιμα ηλεκτρικες συσκευες στις πριζες! Δεν μπορεις να βαζεις και να βγαζεις πριζες. Και δεν μιλαω μονο για ενα δωματιο αλλα για το καθε σπιτι! Μακαρι να μπορουσαμε να κλειναμε τον γενικο αλλα!!

----------


## wild15

Αφου θα ηθελα να εκφρασω την μεγαλη λυπη μου για το γεγονος...λογο του επαγγελματος μου(πυροσβεστης)δεν ειναι λιγες οι φορες που το εχω συναντησει.Ευχομαι με το περασμα του χρονου τις μερες λυπης που περνας τωρα να τις διαδεχθουν μερες χαρας και να μην εχεις αλλες απωλειες!!!

----------


## thanos52

τα καιμενα τα πουλακια R.I.P

----------


## pasxalis

Μόλις είδα και έμαθα τι κακό έτυχε. δυστυχώς εγώ λόγο δουλειάς ηλεκτρολόγος το ζω πολλά χρόνια στα σπίτια. μια 
συμβολή μου προς όλον τον κόσμο κάντε έλεγχο και συντήρηση του ηλεκτρικού πίνακα έστω και ο καθένας με το  
μάτι του κάτι μπορεί να δει και να προλάβει και πλέον όλα τα σπίτια πρέπει να έχουν ρελε  διαρροής για τέτοιου
είδους βλάβες και το κακό το προλαβαίνουμε. Δημήτρη εσυ γνωρίζεις αν έχεις κάτι τέτοιο στον πίνακα του σπιτιού 
σου?  και οποίος θέλει να μαθει κάποια πράγματα και τρόπους για να γλιτώσει τέτοια φαινόμενα εγώ ε ίμαι εδω
να απαντήσω και να μιλήσουμε με χαρά μου. δημήτρη και βίκη καλή συνέχεια μακάρι να μπορέσω να σας βοηθήσω με 
όποιον τρόπο θέλετε για να ησύχασω τον πόνο σας. καλή συνέχεια παιδιά.

----------


## panos70

Παιδιά λυπάμαι πραγματικά,κριμα ρε γμτ,ολοι τις συσκευες τις εχουμε μονιμα στην πριζα στο σπιτι και στο εκτροφειο

----------


## xXx

Μήτσε εύχομαι να μην ξαναπάθεις ποτέ τέτοια ζημιά και εσύ και κανείς άλλος εδώ μέσα....καλό κουράγιο και είμαι σίγουρος ότι επειδή λατρεύετε τα πουλιά θα ανακάμψετε γρήγορα

----------


## mitsman

Πασχαλη το σπιτι ειναι καινούριο... Ειναι κατασκευή 2007!!!

----------


## pasxalis

Δημητρη δεν παιζει ρολο σε αυτο που λεω ο νομος για αυτο που λεω ειναι 2 χρονια τωρα αλλα για αυτους που θα κανουν καποια δουλεια με την δεη αλλαγη ονοματος και τετοια εσενα ειναι δικο σου για να εχεις τετοια δουλεια και λογου οτι εισαι σε νησι και αν εισαι σε βουνο ο πινακας σου θελει ασφαλεια και για κεραυνο.και το κοστος δεν ειναι μεγαλο για να μην τα εχει καποιος σπιτι και σιγουρα πιο πολυ οταν εχουμε παιδια,θελουν προσοχη ολα αυτα και αν καποιος που ξερει απο αυτα ξερει καλα τον λογο που ειμαι καθετος στην δουλεια μου σε θεμετα ασφαλειας.τεςπα μην κουραζω αλλο το θεμα και το παρουν στραβα καποιοι.

----------


## mitsman

Πασχαλη το θεμα το άνοιξα για αυτο ακριβώς τον λόγο! Για να έχουμε καλύτερη πρόληψη ! Το σπιτι βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της πόλης!
 Η φωτιά δεν πέρασε στα καλώδια και για αυτο δεν έριξε το ρελε σύμφωνα με οσούς έχω ρωτήσει! Γνωρίζω για κάποιες ασφάλειες που σε περίπτωση κεραυνού λέγονται αυτές κ οχι οι ηλεκτρικές συσκευές! Το προβλημα το μεγάλο ειναι οι μεγάλες κ απότομες αλλαγές τάσης που έχουμε στο νησί.... Υπάρχουν μαθαίνω τωρα κάποιες ασφάλειες που ρυθμίζεις σε τι βατ θέλεις να δουλεύουν τα μηχανήματα και απο εκει κατω ρίχνει ασφάλεια απο εκει και πανω πάλι το ίδιο!

----------


## sarpijk

Tωρα το διαβασα το θεμα.  Ποτε δε ξερεις ποτε θα σε βρει η κακια στιγμη!

----------


## pasxalis

Μιλάς για  σταθεροποιητει τάσης,όλα τα νησιά έχουν τέτοιο θέμα. η δουλειά στο ρελε είναι όταν υπάρχει κάποια 
διαρροή τις εγκαταστάσεις η κάποιας συσκευής προς την γη. εσένα η συσκευή αυτή δεν έχει γειωση για να πεσει 
Η δουλειά τότε έγινε από καλώδιο ρεύματος τις συσκευής που πάει στον διακόπτη και από την αύξηση τάσης στον 
διακόπτη κάηκε.το καλώδιο τις συσκευής  πρόλαβε να καει?και αν ναι ασφάλεια έπεσε;

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Λυπαμε,Δημητρη ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα και να μην ξανασυμβει κατι τετοιο!!! :Character0051:

----------


## Μπία

Μέρες λύπης ...μέρες βαθειάς στενοχώριας...λυπάμαι βαθύτατα,πονάω με τον πόνο σας.Εύχομαι γρήγορα να ξεπεράσετε την άσχημη εμπειρία και να μας καταπλήξετε ξανά με τα επιτεύγματά σας.Η ζωή θα συνεχίσει να ανοίγει νέους δρόμους.

----------


## mitsman

Πασχαλη ειχε καει μεχρι το πολυπριζο..... μετα το προλαβα και το εβγαλα και κατεβασα ασφαλειες εγω!

----------


## xristina_konta

Βικυ ,Δημητρη δεν εχω λογια για να εκφρασω την λυπη μου για ο,τι σας συνεβη...Ειναι πραγματι πολυ αδικο γιατι εχετε κανει τοσες μεγαλες προσπαθειες με τοση αγαπη για αυτες τις ψυχουλες...Κριμα...Κουραγιο και ευχομαι γρηγορα να ξεπερασετε τον πονο σας...

----------


## lefteris13

λυπαμαι πολυ Δημητρη, πιστευω με το περασμα του χρονου θα βρειτε τη δυναμη να τα ξαναφτιαξετε ολα οπως ηταν και καλυτερα!

μου θυμισες προπερσυ που ειχα 2 ζευγαρακια μαλινουα εβγαλα 4 μικρα τελευταια στιγμη μετα απο πολλες αποπειρες αποτυχημενες γιατι ψοφουσαν στα αυγα, την αναπαραγωγη την εκανα στο φωταγωγο που ηταν ο εξαερισμος των κλιματιστικων..τη μερα που πηγα και γνωρισα απο κοντα το jk(γκαντεμης) ξεχαστηκε ο πατερας μου και αναψε το κλιματιστικο στο σαλονι και πανε ολα τα πουλια, η 1 θηλυκια ισα που ανεπνεε προσπαθησαμε αλλα τιποτα.μπορει να μην ειχα τοσες απωλειες οπως εσυ αλλα και παλι φανταζεσαι ποσο ασχημη ηταν αυτη η μερα..ε μετα αφου σκεφτηκα να τα παρατησω, μιλησα με τον εκτροφεα που τα χα παρει-κακη εποχη για αγορα κατακαλοκαιρο, μετα μου προτεινε οταν του το πα ο Δημητρης να μου δωσει 1 ζευγαρι κι ετσι ξεκινησα με τα τιμπραντο..

----------


## pasxalis

Δημήτρη αν κάηκε το καλώδιο από την συσκευή επρεπε να πεσει ασφάλεια σίγουρα. γ τ αν δεν πεσει και τότε τι 
κάνουμε?  Καλό είναι να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ηλεκτρολόγο να τα δει και και να βρεθεί λύση. εκεί στο νησί είχα 
γνωρίσει έναν βουλγαρο ηλεκτρολόγο που δούλευε  για κάποιον μηχανικό μάλλον θα τον ξέρεις στο λέω γ τ τον 
γνώρισα και έχει γνώσεις.

----------


## mitsman

Ο Στογιάν ειναι φίλος κ ειναι δύναμη στην Δουλεια του! Θα τον φωνάξω!

----------


## pasxalis

Χα χα άντε μπράβο γ τ όνομα δεν θυμάμαι κάναμε δουλειά μαζί στο νοσοκομείο σας.πολύ καλά θα κάνεις και κάτι 
τελευταίο που θέλω να πω με αφορμή δικιά σου απάντησης όσο παλιό και πιο καινούργιο σπίτι δεν σημαίνει πάντα 
ότι έχει γίνει σωστή δουλειά και με ασφάλεια θέλουν όλα προσοχή γ τ είναι ένα σοβαρό και κύριο κομμάτι του 
σπιτιού ότι παράξενο βλέπουμε το λέμε σε κάποιον ειδικό και πότε δεν το αφήνουμε για άλλη φορά.

----------

